# Sand Still Cloudy In Tank?



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

so I got playsand for my 150 gallon piranha tank. And yes I did wash it out for several hours. I added it to the aquarium and added water on top of a board i set on top of the sand helping the sand not to disperse. but obviously my tank still got cloudy I turned my filters on 2 hrs later and have been on for 15 hrs. yet the tank is still cloudy any suggestions?.......without doing a million water changes? thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Patience I guess... I would think the filters should have cleared the water by now if you have adequate filtration, but if it's still cloudy you'll just have to wait til it settles and/or gets filtered out of the water column.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

ok should i leave the filters on ok keep them off so everything settles?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

keep the filters going. rinse the filters tomorrow with aquarium water to get any dust out, then put them back in. how much filtration do you have? this is a possible sign the tank is under filtered


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm also wondering what you have for filtration?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

3 AC110's


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

good ol play sand.

I have many containers of rinsed play sand, as I never wanted to throw them out as they are worth their weight in gold.

Just sit back... let it settle. I have never experienced any ill effects to the fish. Shut off any powerheads if you have them.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea 3 ac 110s....

so just clean the filters every night and wait a few days?........


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't clean the filters, just wait it out


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The problem i see is ac110 have some coarse mech media so i dont know how well it will trap the fine particles. Adding some filter flooss to the ac110 would probably help alot but eventually it should settle. When it does id do a siphone and try to remove the finedust that has settles on top of the sand. I dont even think i washed my play sand when i added it i just left the filters off for a bit then turned them on after a while and in a bit it was gone. Gettign the dust out now helps to minimise the fish stirring up clouds


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea it was def the ac110s they couldnt pick up the small particles of sand i took 2 of the aqueon 55s i had in my 55 gallon and it started to clear out.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

time would have done the same thing...

suggest rinsing out your filters, as coarse sand getting into impellers is never good.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I had used filter sand in my tank and it took 2 days before it was clear. Time will sort it out.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

it took a few days to clear when i went 2 sand. i hope u like it better than i did.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Update?
You _"in the clear?"_


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea im in the clear im going to put filter floss in the acs due to the piranhas quick movement causing some sand particles to rise. thanks all


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> yea im in the clear im going to put filter floss in the acs due to the piranhas quick movement causing some sand particles to rise. thanks all


Not a bad idea. I may be doing the same to my Cascade filter once my piranhas get bigger.


----------

